
Novel reaction could spark alternate approach to ammonia production - cvarjas
https://phys.org/news/2018-05-reaction-alternate-approach-ammonia-production.html
======
Gibbon1
This sort of research is really interesting, couple of other chemicals I've
seen reports of are methanol and I think acetic acid made with electrically
activated catalysts.

------
cvarjas
Source article:
[http://dx.doi.org/10.1126/sciadv.1700336](http://dx.doi.org/10.1126/sciadv.1700336)

